
Adding bash auto-completion to scripts - pelsio
https://iridakos.com/tutorials/2018/03/01/bash-programmable-completion-tutorial
======
ColinWright
I found this an interesting and useful tutorial, but I observe - so many
submissions, so little discussion. Why no love from the HN crowd? It's a
mystery ...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17127410](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17127410)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17103976](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17103976)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17073966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17073966)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17052732](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17052732)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17040160](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17040160)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16930893](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16930893)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16876216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16876216)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16802800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16802800)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16727972](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16727972)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16727227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16727227)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16715032](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16715032)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16656841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16656841)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16535189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16535189)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16508524](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16508524)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16499361](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16499361)

